# Town vs City



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

I've got a bit of a problem with some forms I need to fill in.
The American and myself are starting work on everything we need for the I-129F , and I'm currently filling out the G235A and we've come upon a problem.

I live in greater london so clearly the city I live in is London, however I need to state where my Dad lives. He lives in Margate. Margate isn't a city it's a town, so am I supposed to put Margate as thats where he actually lives, or Canterbury, as that's the cloest city?

Seems like a really obvious thing but I don't want my forms to be rejected on some stupid technicality

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What is your father's mailing address?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

BritishGav said:


> I've got a bit of a problem with some forms I need to fill in.
> The American and myself are starting work on everything we need for the I-129F , and I'm currently filling out the G235A and we've come upon a problem.
> 
> I live in greater london so clearly the city I live in is London, however I need to state where my Dad lives. He lives in Margate. Margate isn't a city it's a town, so am I supposed to put Margate as thats where he actually lives, or Canterbury, as that's the cloest city?
> ...


Margate


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

In that case should I be stating the town I live in as my 'city', I live within greater london by my postal address isn't London


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

BritishGav said:


> In that case should I be stating the town I live in as my 'city', I live within greater london by my postal address isn't London


You are trying to male things complicated ..its not needed


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

There really is no difference between a town and a city in the US (I don't think there is even a difference between the words in US English), so just put the name of the place you would put when sending mail to your father.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## ozmac79 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Gav. I was trying to figure out how to send a message to you so I could give you my e-mail. You mentioned you were in same situation as me so would be nice to compare notes


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your legal residence and mail delivery is applicable.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

ozmac79 said:


> Hey Gav. I was trying to figure out how to send a message to you so I could give you my e-mail. You mentioned you were in same situation as me so would be nice to compare notes


I 'think' i just sent you a message.... if I didn't it means I couldn't figure out how to use it either


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

MichaelS said:


> There really is no difference between a town and a city in the US (I don't think there is even a difference between the words in US English), so just put the name of the place you would put when sending mail to your father.


Oh, but there is a difference...

Town = Small rural permanent settlement
City = Large urban permanent settlement


----------

